
Quit Your Job for a Better One? Not If You Live in Idaho - dmode
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/14/business/economy/boise-idaho-noncompete-law.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
Boothroid
Non-compete agreements are one step away from slavery in my opinion - a person
should be free to sell their labour to whomever they choose.

